# The one most important thing



## dreaminmini

Since there are so many new owners, myself included, I thought I would ask this question.

What is your one most favourite thing that you wouldn't do without in your tack box/barn/grooming kit?

I asked as I have been working on completing my mini (but huge




) new owner wanna buy everything shopping list. What are the gotta haves (besides the terribly obvious and basic)?


----------



## Keri

About 7 barn halters per horse.



I manage to lose all my halters when I need them! OH!


----------



## minih

Banamine! I have used it quite often for many different reasons. A lot of times the vet will even advise giving while waiting for him to get here.

A decent hoof pick.

Children's Benedryl-only I buy the generic brand

Neosporin

Antifugal creme-also the generic

Sorry more than one thing, but these are all always in my feed romm handy to get to.


----------



## chandab

A "Mini-weight" leadrope in a longer length. As I'm tall, I like an 8-10' leadrope; but the 1/2" ones for minis seem to be mostly only 5-6' long (which is way too short).


----------



## dreaminmini

Thanks, keep 'em coming!



My list I'm sure will get a lot longer.

No probs if more than one thing, the more the merrier!


----------



## Fantasia

92 lead ropes as I always seem to break/lose them!!!

Vitamin C - handy for colic

GUMBOOTS for me


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

A good hoof pick, one I like for the minis is the blue Oster one with the fat handle. It is pointier to get in the little hooves tight spots, a slicker pin brush, halters of all sizes, some adjustable for the perfect fit, coat conditioner, spray on coat cleaner, hoof moisterizer, a good thrush brush on liquid just in case to catch it early. Lots of lead ropes of various lengths, I make my own, pick out my own clasps, nylon rope, rope clasps to finish the rope off at the clasp. Then lightly burn the very ends of the rope to finish of the cut ends.that will keep you busy! Oh yeah a good mane and tail comb. Hoof dressing for shine.


----------



## Jill

Ariat clogs -- easy to step into and go do horse stuff!

I also love my Oster brush sets. I keep two of them in the barns and one in the show trailer. They are nice brushes and feel good in your hands.


----------



## Minimor

The grooming box can't-do-without.....the new (not sure how long it's been on the market, but I only 'discovered' it this spring) Show Sheen moisturizer gel. It's not a silicone coating like ordinary show sheen--this gel (more like a thick liquid) is more like a moisturizing oil--it's amazing for taking tangles out of manes and tails. and it's great for adding a show ring shine...it shines the mane/tail and puts a real nice sparkle on the body when wiped onto the coat.


----------



## New2Minis

I am a rope halter collector for my biggies and mini's, LOL. I love them. Also I have ALOT of clipper blades, you never know when one is gonna go dull so I always have extras ready!!


----------



## Cathy_H

The horse of course!!!



- Sorry I could not resist! Something that is very handy is a five gallon bucket or a milk crate to keep all of the bathing items in ONE location. I am one for organization - everything needs a place & like items together.


----------



## Leeana

Cathy_H said:


> The horse of course!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Sorry I could not resist! Something that is very handy is a five gallon bucket or a milk crate to keep all of the bathing items in ONE location. I am one for organization - everything needs a place & like items together.


I do the same thing





A twitch (i keep a clamp/twitch in the barn and with my clippers and in the trailer), you never know when you might have to twitch them


----------



## wpsellwood

paper towels and lots of them! I put it on a bungee and you can hang the anywhere


----------



## Candice

wpspellwood, I love the bungee idea. In addition to paper towels I keep baby wipes handy at all times. Lots of great ideas posted so far.


----------



## Marty

Toilet paper











I really need a bathroom in the barn!


----------



## dreaminmini

Marty said:


> Toilet paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need a bathroom in the barn!


Wouldn't that be nice..."What to get the mini owner that has everything!"








These are great ideas guys!



Definitely very helpful....problem... my list is getting taller than me! OH!





I'll have to check out the Oster grooming brushes and the Show Sheen moisturizing gel.

I'm a lead rope junkie too...working in a tack store there is no shortage of them.


----------



## Bozley

Round pen - I was so sick of lunging!

Sanitary hand wipes - To wipe up my hands and clean up my mess mares.

Candy canes - For treats, I buy them all after Christmas when they are really cheap.


----------



## minih

> I put it on a bungee and you can hang the anywhere


I always like to come and read these threads, I learn something new all the time. We keep bungees and use them for everything, but never thought for that idea. Thanks!


----------



## Bozley

Bungees are definitely a "Must Have". I have them on all of our gates in addition to the regular closing mechanisms to make sure everyone is safely kept in side. I take them to shows with me too. I always find them handy for something. Along with scissors and electrical tape. Oh, and a hole punch. That was something I did not have and you don't realize how badly you need it until you don't have it.


----------



## KAYO

Oh.......my double K clippers, looovvee them. And our stool with wheels that we use to clip. Buckets with lids to store stuff (suppliments,etc) in and take to shows. Our mats we leave on the trailer and only use at shows, real light weight and easy to manuver! My hay bag (went without one forever, thought I didn't need one!) OH!


----------



## qtrrae

wpsellwood said:


> paper towels and lots of them! I put it on a bungee and you can hang the anywhere


wpsellwood

Thanks!!! I LOVE this idea

It seems my paper towels are always lost, falling on the floor or my two little dwarves Buddy and Treaure are running around with them.


----------



## susanne

Ditto the bungees of all sizes...

...and add zip ties

(the heavy duty kind...they have another name that I forget)

Warm waterproof gloves for winter

Lots of cheap gloves for the rest of the year

Electric braid or tape fencing and step-in stakes

The big square kitty litter tubs for many, many purposes. The lids snap on tight, they stack neatly, and they're FREE!

Electrical tape

Waterproof sharpie pens

I'll think of more later...


----------



## Matt73

MTG by Shapley's. Honestly, it's the most amazing product. Here's what it's cured on my horses and dogs after all else fails or took much longer to fix: hot spots on my shepherd (I used Mane and Tail anti-fungal shampoo for days and it actually got worse...after two days of MTG it started drying up and hair started growing), a wierd "fungussy" looking spot on my mare's neck when I first got her (it was gone in two days), any tail rubbing is eliminated within a day or two (along with cleaning under the tail etc.). IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## dannigirl

Tape--electrical, duct and just about any other kind. Also, vet wrap. I have used it to wrap my own leg with a bit of paper towel when I had no time to go in and fix a boo boo--till I get in the house--to keep it clean.


----------



## dreaminmini

Matt73 said:


> MTG by Shapley's. Honestly, it's the most amazing product. Here's what it's cured on my horses and dogs after all else fails or took much longer to fix: hot spots on my shepherd (I used Mane and Tail anti-fungal shampoo for days and it actually got worse...after two days of MTG it started drying up and hair started growing), a wierd "fungussy" looking spot on my mare's neck when I first got her (it was gone in two days), any tail rubbing is eliminated within a day or two (along with cleaning under the tail etc.). IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!


Sounds great, Matt! Where do you get it? I haven't seen it before (wasn't necessarily looking either). Greenhawk, Bahrs? It would also help my sister in law, her dog gets hot spots too.

You guys are awesome!




Love learning new things, it almost seems overwhelming sometimes everything that has to be thought of, bought, kept on hand, health routines, symptom of varying illnesses. Glad you guys are here.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

Digital thermometer for taking temps, it's soo much easier than the "old fashioned kind" and last time I ordered from Jeffers I bought a speedy one so it's fast for wiggly foals.

Scrub brushes and sieve (sp?) with handle for water buckets/tubs, if the water is mostly clean with some grass or hay, I use the sieve to scoop out the "junk" and it's great in winter I don't have to freeze my hands!

Nolvasan to dilute for many purposes, disinfectant, cleaning wounds, dipping umbilical cords, scrubbing buckets, feed pans, stall walls, trailer, etc.

Triple antibiotic ointment, I typically carry it in my pocket it's right there to put on a scrape or scratch I notice when I'm out feeding.

The little plastic containers from the Dollar Store, (4 for a dollar). I prepare 3 days of feed each week in advance so when I work a 10 hour day it's quick and easy to dump in buckets, and if I go away for the weekend it works great for someone else to feed also.

I'm sure there are more, but these are the first ones that came to mind!


----------



## nicmac74

I LOVE my mini pitchfork and mini wheelbarrow. Much easier to haul around and, hey, I only have two so it works! Am also loving on my plush Cederest that I just put down in the paddock. It helps keep the flies away an the horse love to lie down and snooze in it. Um..what else?There is so much!the Oster brushes are terrific too. I love the pretty halters I got online. Hunter green with gold braid and Lola's is red with little white hearts on the nose and side pieces. Oh...Super 14 is working out great too!A nice shine on the coats..I could ramble on but will stop here!



dreaminmini said:


> Since there are so many new owners, myself included, I thought I would ask this question.
> 
> What is your one most favourite thing that you wouldn't do without in your tack box/barn/grooming kit?
> 
> I asked as I have been working on completing my mini (but huge
> 
> 
> 
> ) new owner wanna buy everything shopping list. What are the gotta haves (besides the terribly obvious and basic)?


----------



## ErikaS.

I like Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine and fat, plastic, bristled brush that won't pull out a lot of hair. I keep a pair of scissors handy and co-flex bandages and a supply of clean rags for whatever.


----------



## love_casper

All of these have been very good!

As for me...... CAMERA!!!! That's about it.


----------



## Charlene

when i used to show and trail ride my biggies, i kept a laminated piece of notebook paper with emergency/important phone numbers on it just in case i became incapacitated for some reason. i have it posted in my tack shed but i also kept it in my "traveling" stuff.


----------



## Matt73

dreaminmini said:


> Matt73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MTG by Shapley's. Honestly, it's the most amazing product. Here's what it's cured on my horses and dogs after all else fails or took much longer to fix: hot spots on my shepherd (I used Mane and Tail anti-fungal shampoo for days and it actually got worse...after two days of MTG it started drying up and hair started growing), a wierd "fungussy" looking spot on my mare's neck when I first got her (it was gone in two days), any tail rubbing is eliminated within a day or two (along with cleaning under the tail etc.). IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great, Matt! Where do you get it? I haven't seen it before (wasn't necessarily looking either). Greenhawk, Bahrs? It would also help my sister in law, her dog gets hot spots too.
> 
> You guys are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Love learning new things, it almost seems overwhelming sometimes everything that has to be thought of, bought, kept on hand, health routines, symptom of varying illnesses. Glad you guys are here.
Click to expand...

I get it at Lakeside Grain and Feed (here in Petrolia). But I'm sure Greenhawk would have it. Give them a call... Let me know how it works for you/your sis-in-law.


----------



## AceyHorse

My 'Johnson and Johnson Strawberry Hair Detangling Spray' fantastic for untangling and keeping manes and tails tangle free, inexpensive and smells delicious!





And Iodine spray, fantastic for putting on scratches etc.


----------



## basshorse

Great stuff..





Something I haven't seen mentioned...

Folding knife... never had a driving accident or need, but after my husband witnessed a driving accident at a show, he bought me a little knife (it is pink even)...I clip it to my cart when driving at home, especially when I'm alone (not in the show ring) ...in case I ever need to cut a harness quickly. Hope I never, ever need to use it for that reason, but it is nice to have...


----------



## dreaminmini

Little bit scary thinking of that...but better to be prepared. Be more scary in the situation with no knife.

Since I'll be learning to drive I will make sure I have one.


----------



## susanne

CELL PHONE on your body (not simply in the cart or nearby), especially while driving, or if you're a total klutz like me, even while you're sleeping.

Consider the time Mingus and I were home alone working on jumping. I stubbed my toe on a tree root, ripped my toenail clear off, and landed (whoomph~~!!!) on my stomach. Took me a few moments to get my breath, and NOT ONE of my horses went for help. Sheesh, so much for the Lassie theory!


----------



## shane




----------



## billiethekid40

Ummm.... I guess I'll have to say my tack box. Its HUGE and WAY to heavy to walk away with at a show, which I really like although I'm sure there are lots of people who wish I would stop taking it to shows (namely the people who get enlisted to help me carry the darn thing!) My daddy built it for my for christmas about 6 years ago and I've since filled it to the brim with almost everything I own for horses LOL. It holds two harnesses, a stack of buckets with grooming tools in them, winter blankets, fly sheets and masks, various sprays and first aid items and it has a handy shelf that slides back and forth on the top or can come out if you need it to, thats where I keep things like tubes of cream, a bicycle tire pump, safety pins, elastics and pens. Its sturdy enough to sit or even stand on and alllmost long enough to lie down and sleep on. And of course the little brass plaque with mime and my horses manes on it.

So really, I guess it would be really hard to live without the thing that keeps together all the things I wouldn't be happy living without... well, with the exception of my new show cart- its wouldn't quite fit LOL


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

LB just an idea. This post would be a great Best of Forum addition. Maybe pin it for a bit too. I think it would be a great resource for newbies but also for everybody.

Thanks for considering.


----------



## Cathy_H

This is not in the barn or tack box but ALWAYS carry water with you on your trailer when hauling horses. If you break down it might be awhile until you get to a water source.


----------



## Sterling

I love my grooming halter. It's similar to a regular halter but has the noseband lower and no cheek straps. Soooo much easier to clip around a fuzzy face.

I also use Endure fly spray... That is one of my favs from Farnum. But as long as it's water proof...i.e. won't come off easily with sweat and in the rain is good enough for me. Just remember not to spray it on saddle and driving leather parts..it can be somewhat slippery.


----------



## ruffian

My cross ties. Set in concrete 36" apart. Makes it so much easier to bath, clip, groom, do feet, harness, etc.

I have 2 rings on each side - one at ~24", and one at 12". Keeps them from rearing up and being stupid!!



> Bungees -- I have them on all of our gates in addition to the regular closing mechanisms to make sure everyone is safely kept in side.


 -- A word of caution -- a friend of mine used these, and one of his mares managed to get the S hook right up her nose. I always use a short bit of chain clipped right to the gate and goes around the pole.


----------



## sedeh

Not much left to add!!




I keep a can of Dust-off compressed air in the tack room. Works great on blowing out the hair in your clippers. When I was trail riding(so I guess it would work for trail driving too!) I always had a nice fanny pack with leatherman tool, waterproof match box, one of those cheap slickers, space blanket, couple of protein bars, whistle(cause you can hear a whistle from a further distance than yelling) and of course your cell phone. That way if I came off I had some survival gear. I also carried a small knife on a string around my neck along with the key to my truck.

Great ideas everyone!!


----------



## lilfolks

Banamine and bug spray.

Drinking water for the horse and people from home !!


----------



## LC Farm

This is somethimg that my horses think they have to have and love it. On a sturdy pole (telephone) i screw brushes to it bristles sticking out. They LOVE scratching on it. You have to use the old type of scrub brushes like great grandma used. Wooden handle with really stiff bristles about 1 inch long. When they have a itch or loosing winter coat they are all over them. I replace them about 3 times a year or when they have lost all their bristles. I have used them for years and all size horses love them.


----------



## targetsmom

This is in a totally different vein, but in my mind, just as essential.

Find and train a first class, reliable pet-sitter for the rare times when you can't be around to feed. Make sure they know your horses, where the important supplies are kept, have all the care instructions and emergency phone numbers, and that your vet has a heads up just in case they need to call him or her while you are away.


----------



## mizbeth

Absolutely a cell phone! I was leading Margarita around the barn to turn her out with other mares and she stepped under my feet, I tripped and landed on my belly..........with arms outstetched holding her lead and telling her to whoa! She whoah-ed and it took a minute to catch my breath...........

The other thing is a water hose with sprinkler attachement. I use it for everything, filling water buckets, watering barn isle, watering grass and wetting the horses as needed. Of course there are "zillions" of other things I need too ........that list goes forever and I could not say which one is " the most important thing that I must have" - first.





B


----------



## nicmac74

LOVE MTG's too!!Smells like bacon grease but works so well. I used it on my lab's hot spots and on my paint's flaxen tail and it made it thicker! Works like a charm.







Matt73 said:


> MTG by Shapley's. Honestly, it's the most amazing product. Here's what it's cured on my horses and dogs after all else fails or took much longer to fix: hot spots on my shepherd (I used Mane and Tail anti-fungal shampoo for days and it actually got worse...after two days of MTG it started drying up and hair started growing), a wierd "fungussy" looking spot on my mare's neck when I first got her (it was gone in two days), any tail rubbing is eliminated within a day or two (along with cleaning under the tail etc.). IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## joylee123

[SIZE=12pt]Brighter than White (Shampoo), a four month dry erase calender for breeding, large plastic "tupperware" like containers for my harnesses and Tucoprim!!( powdered Antibiotic) Also Banamine.[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## LittleRibbie

Not too much to add but ....a really understanding and forgiving "Signifigent Other" is one thing I would not be able to live without!! Most Days!!


----------



## ~Dan

probably my barn radios, especially the one that plays cds for PRIMA J and also my my horse rubberbands im always braiding osme ones mane or tail


----------



## uglydog

MTG is awesome stuff for growing hair on skinned spot and stopping other animals from tail biting and what not. I have donkeys and mules that have lousy tails it will grow tail hair quickly, it is worth putting up with the smell.

Scissors, I am always needing for cutting haystrings, bandages multiple other things.

Wirecutters, fence pliers

I also keep old socks for polishing, cleaning, leather & Tack

First AID stuff:

Have used old jeans/pants cut off legs for making ICE sock/bag for horse leg

VET RAP adhesive bandages are a absolute must have for wrapping foot absecess, wounds ect.

rolled cotton (cotton on a roll) for packing & rapping wounds in bad spots, coronary bands ect with salve as padding

***another trusted equine friendly/knowledgable person that can come and tend to animals in case of emergency while you are at work or away, keep a laminated list of phone numbers visible in case you are not able to be there and someone else has to call your trusted vet of choice or farrier ect. have an additional copy to take to shows with you, again in case of emergency and you are unable give your preferences, and another in your trailer in case of an accident and you can't communicate.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

These are just money saving items. Salvage old seat belts for repairs on stable blankets. Use old halter rings,probably big horse size,to hold hammers,brooms etc. just attach to wall with a fence staple. Save long plastic bags from newspapers to store leg wraps,bandages,girth covers etc. Use a mousetrap on a stall door to hang papers



.


----------



## dreaminmini

Sorry haven't answered this thread in awhile but I have been gratefully reading all your suggestions. There have been some very interesting suggestions that I would never thought of. Thank you all for answering! I'm developing quite a collection


----------



## ddeeva

I got one no one has posted-PREARATION H!

Yes, from your local drug store.

It is great for cuts & wounds. My vet had me coat a deep wide wound that one of our big studs colts got on his neck & knee where they couldn't be stitched. Heals tissue from the inside- out, Minimizes scaring to extreme.

I also would never be without Banamine. Saved many vet trips with just one shot. Dont like taking the chance giving it IM, but better than a dead horse!


----------



## Seashells

A cutting tool!!! Never know when you may need to cut lead rope or halter in case of emergency. Plus, it's great having one around for the simple stuff....cutting open a feed bag, bale twine, etc.


----------



## PonyKnit

chandab said:


> 1215663421[/url]' post='1047975']A "Mini-weight" leadrope in a longer length. As I'm tall, I like an 8-10' leadrope; but the 1/2" ones for minis seem to be mostly only 5-6' long (which is way too short).


Who sells mini weight lead ropes? Best quality? Also anymore items one needs?


----------



## chandab

PonyKnit said:


> Who sells mini weight lead ropes? Best quality? Also anymore items one needs?


There are lots of mini supply companies listed in on the main page: http://www.lilbeginnings.com/breeders/tack/index.html

I've bought from KayJay, Double Diamond and Ozark; all are good to work with.


----------



## Lil Eowyn

I must say I love the purple hair brush that gets my horses lookin sexy!


----------

